# Replaceable blade knives



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

So here is a question I'd like to pose. I've been using the Havalon piranta for a few years now, and I recently received the Outdoor Edge Razor Blaze when I renewed my Eastmans Magazine Subscription. It got me to thinking as I was tinkering with it. 

What do other people do with their blades when they change them on the mountain? Do you leave them at the kill site? Pack them out? 

I personally bring them out with me when I've had to use another blade, but with the Havalon I'm always a little worried that the blade is going to cut stuff up in my pack. Even though I put it back into the sleeve I replaced it from.

So lets hear it, anyone leave them? Or have tips for bringing them out?


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never replaced a blade in the field. But, at home I just put the blade in the packaging the new blade came in and throw it away.
If I had to do a field replacement, I would do the same thing and then just stick the used blade in the knife carrying case, along with the other spare blades.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I gave up on the Havalon when I had a couple of blades come loose while using it. 

I then purchased a Outdoor Edge Razor and use it quite often. You can actually resharpen the blades on it and reuse them until you want to discard them properly. I have one blade that has been resharpened 4 or 5 times and it is just as sharp as a new blade. 

If you want to bring it out just place it back into the plastic protector and slip it back into the piece of plastic and into the sheath. 

To sharpen them I purchased a Work Sharp sharpening tool. It is the best money that I have spent for something to sharpen a knife or just a blade.


----------

